# TGN - Tungsten Mining



## System (10 November 2012)

Tungsten Mining NL (TGN) has acquired, or entered into agreements to acquire:

(a) a 100% interest in the Gascoyne project (which includes the Kilba Well project);
(b) a 100% interest in the Mosquito Creek project;
(c) a 100% interest in the Koolyanobbing project; and
(d) a 20% interest in the Callie Soak project.

On completion of all agreements, Tungsten Mining will hold an interest in four exploration projects. Three
of these projects are located in Western Australia and one in Northern Territory, and all are considered
by the Company to have prospectivity for tungsten.

http://www.tungstenmining.com


----------



## pixel (7 September 2017)

Anybody caught today's breakout?
No news, no speeding ticket, ...


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

pixel said:


> No news, no speeding ticket, ...



"Please explain" came an hour after Close. The usual "We know nothing", but followed by an analysis of substantial price rises for APT. Speccy, but I'll hold.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01893841


----------



## pixel (2 October 2017)

So, now we know the real reason for the (orchestrated) rally. And they may even hope that people keep buying until mid-October, so they can add 1/3rd at 10c. Do the sums: Holding at 16c in order to get those 10c shares will result in an averaged-down price of 14.5c. Buying at 14c changes the average to 13c. Compared to those calculations, a likely drop towards the offer price - possibly even slightly below - made the decision easy:
I sold my last remaining shares into the Open and have 16c each in the Bank.


----------



## greggles (13 March 2019)

Tungsten Mining seeing some buying interest after being added to the All Ordinaries in the March 2019 Quarterly Rebalance.

The addition of TGN will become effective at the Open on 18 March, 2019.


----------

